# I'm Running An Ebook Sale on Amazon Now and Throughout the Summer



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

IDENTITY CRISIS--a 5-star page-turner
by Debbi Mack

A simple domestic abuse case turns deadly when the alleged abuser is killed and Stephanie Ann "Sam" McRae's client disappears. When a friend asks Sam to find Melanie Hayes, the Maryland attorney is drawn into a complex case of murder and identity theft that has her running from the Mob, breaking into a strip club and forming a shaky alliance with an offbeat private investigator to discover the truth about Melanie and her ex-boyfriend.

With her career and life on the line, Sam's search takes her from the blue-collar Baltimore suburbs to the mansions of Gibson Island. Along the way, she learns that false identities can hide dark secrets, and those secrets can destroy lives.

Author reviews:

"If you enjoy realistic legal thrillers-and dread the thought of 'identity theft' striking home-Identity Crisis will be a genuine treat. Debbi Mack has used her own experience as an attorney to craft a twisty yet completely credible plot. And her protagonist, Stephanie Ann 'Sam' McRae, is a perfect example of what every client should hope for in an advocate: a professional who's willing to take risks both inside AND outside the courtroom."
-- Jeremiah Healy
Author of RESCUE, TURNABOUT and THE ONLY GOOD LAWYER

"Identity Crisis is a well-written and well-plotted mystery which introduces lawyer-sleuth Sam McRae. She's an exciting new protagonist mystery readers will want to get to know." 
-- Louise Titchener
Author of MALPRACTICE, BURNED IN BALTIMORE and BURIED IN BALTIMORE

Debbi also posts book reviews and news at The Book Grrl and blogs about the business of writing at Writing for Hire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This looks like my kind of book, Debbi. . . .so I got a copy!  

Feel free to check out the whole site and meet the community here.  There's even an Introductions forum where you can tell us a little bit about yourself.

Welcome to KindleBoards!


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

Sounds like my kind of book! I got a sample.

patrisha.


----------



## dngtrumps (Mar 25, 2009)

Bought it!  I love any mystery/thriller/fiction set in my home town!

Dawn


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks so much, guys!  If you enjoy it as much as others told me they have, please consider posting an Amazon review and telling your friends.

Know you mean, Dawn, about reading those books about the home town. Readers around here have told me they get a kick out of the specific places I've described. Some of them are real, some fictionalized, but I think it captures the flavor of the area.

Anyway, thanks again!

BTW, I'm working on getting IDENTITY CRISIS reissued in print, too. For those who haven't gone electric yet.


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks! I just downloaded a sample...and am off to go purchase the copy. its great so far.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just bought your book too!  It looks very exciting.
jp


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

It sounds great. I just ordered it.
Thanks
Kdawna


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks all!

And, JP, I can absolutely promise you there are exciting parts.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I just purchased this one. My TBR is getting longer and longer. The biggest joy of the Kindle is I can carry them all along with me.


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

Boy, do you I hear ya on the TBR list. 

So many books, so little time . . .


----------



## KCFoggin (Nov 5, 2008)

After 25 years in the legal field I had to click on it


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

After 25 years in the legal field I had to click on it

I love it!  Hope you enjoy the book.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm w/you DebbiM -- 29 yrs in legal field.  I purchased the book -- also on my TBR list!


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

I did 9 years in the legal trenches. That was plenty.  

Enjoy the book!


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

I am not in the legal field but the subject matter got me. Picked it up this morning and it is on the TBR list.
Thanks!


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank YOU, Vicki! And enjoy.


----------



## enwood (Mar 13, 2009)

Just finished reading this book, and I have to say I'm looking forward to more.!  Great heroine, fast pace, and enough twists to keep me interested.  I hope this book is the first of many!


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you so much! I hope to publish more Sam McRae books. I've been looking around for a publisher or agent. It's a tough market out there.

Could you do me a big favor and post an Amazon review with your thoughts?

Cheers,
Debbi


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I downloaded a sample, likes it and bought it. I really enjoyed it.

patrisha


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks, Patrisha!   Have a great weekend.


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

Read and Reviewed - 4 star book!  

Debi, check the Amazon Kindle Forum for a thread called "Just Reviewed - Part 3".  Maybe you could say "Hi" or something.


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

I will do that. Thanks so much!


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Patrisha,

I've searched and browsed for that thread and can't seem to find it--arghh!!

I did see your review on Amazon. Thanks so much for posting it. I appreciate your honest assessment.

And if I have anything to say about it, there will be more Sam McRae books in the future. We'll see how it goes.

And if there's a way you can provide a link to the review page, I'd appreciate it.

Maybe it's me, but I find these forums a bit cumbersome to navigate sometimes.  

Thanks again,
Debbi


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/tag/kindle/forum/ref=cm_cd_ef_tft_tp?%5Fencoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&asin=B00154JDAI&cdThread=TxEBFSSRWAUJ45

There ya go. Now you can give it a "bump".


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I just bought it, will start reading it later this afternoon...


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

I just bought the book and it is on my TBR list.


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Patrisha,

Sorry it took me so long to get back to you, but I had to leave before I could properly respond to your post.

First, unfortunately, Amazon says I must purchase something before I can respond on the Amazon forum. It's more than a bit ironic, because I did buy books from them two days ago. Then, yesterday, I tried to post a note in the discussion on books published on Kindle, only to find out it was maxed out. I had no idea there was an existing continuation thread. One bad thing about Amazon forums--there's no search function. I probably should have browsed through the subject headings to see if someone else had started another thread. But (unwittingly) I started an unnecessary thread, solely for the purpose of continuing an ongoing discussion.

Believe it or not, by the time the existing thread and the anti-spamming policy were pointed out to me, when I tried to respond, Amazon was telling me that I needed to make a purchase before I could post in the forum. I was going--"Huh But I just posted." Totally confusing. 

I'm really glad you brought up my starting the new discussion thread. I'd like to make it *very* clear that I never intended to spam anyone. I didn't know about the existing continued discussion thread or, believe me, I would have posted there instead.

And I don't know who you-know-who is, but I'd hate to be in his or her shoes. 

I'm certainly glad you enjoyed the book. I am not a spammer or someone who doesn't observe the rules. My apologies to anyone I might have inadvertently offended. Like I said, I really only intended to continue the maxed-out discussion. Should have checked around the other discussions first. My bad.

And, again, thanks for posting your review. I'd explain all this and thank you on the Amazon forum, if the darned thing would let me in. But it won't, so . . . this forum will have to do. 

PS--One other thing, just for the record, my book was previously accepted and released in print by a small publisher. It was vetted for publication by an editor, but the publisher went out of business nine months after the book was released. I got my rights back, which is why I was able to publish online directly. Thus, contrary to your review, the book is actually a re-release rather than an indie author's work.


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks Jaasy and Sugar!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Very good read.  I thoroughly enjoyed it...


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

Wonderful! Thanks!


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking for a good beach read? I'm running a sale starting now and continuing throughout the summer on my novel, IDENTITY CRISIS, winner of Best Mystery in the 2009 Preditors & Editors Readers' Poll. Starting today, you can get it for 99 cents on Amazon. You get a lot of book for the price. (Really!)

In IDENTITY CRISIS, a simple domestic abuse case turns deadly when the alleged abuser is killed and Stephanie Ann "Sam" McRae's client disappears. When a friend asks Sam to find Melanie Hayes, the Maryland attorney is drawn into a complex case of murder and identity theft that has her running from the Mob, breaking into a strip club and forming a shaky alliance with a private investigator to discover the truth. With her career and life on the line, Sam's search takes her from the blue-collar Baltimore suburbs to the mansions of Gibson Island. Along the way, she learns that false identities can hide dark secrets, and those secrets can destroy lives.

A few reviews:

Debbi Mack has created a first-rate heroine in Sam McRae. Sam is tough, resilient, sassy and unstoppable. Good thing, too, as Identity Crisis moves at a slam-bam pace."
--Simon Wood
Author of Working Stiffs and Terminated

"Of suspense, Alfred Hitchcock once said, 'There is no terror in the bang, only in the anticipation of it.' Author Debbi Mack nails that statement in this tightly written tale about a flawed Maryland attorney, 'Sam' McRae, and her relentless search for a killer when the domestic abuse case she has been handling kicks itself up a notch: The accused is found dead and his wife has taken off. Not good. Add to that the FBI, the Mob, identity theft, and a vulnerable main character involved with a married prosecutor and you have a darn good page-turner. Debbi Mack crafts a taut narrative with crackling dialogue."
--Aimee Zuccarini, reviewer
The Maryland Women's Journal
Oct./Nov. 2009

Thanks and happy reading!

Best wishes,
Debbi
Identity Crisis
http://www.debbimack.com
http://midlistlife.wordpress.com


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Debbi,

Looks like we inadvertently missed sending you the usual "Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book" post. So here it is! I have merged your latest post with your existing thread as we do ask that you maintain only one thread per book. You may want to bookmark this thread in your browser so you can find it easily next time.

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

Rats! I seem to be good at screwing this stuff up.  But thanks for the fixing the thread, Ann.

Debbi
Identity Crisis
http://www.debbimack.com
http://midlistlife.wordpress.com


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

kinbr said:


> Thanks so much! Your book has been on my wish list. Just one-clicked.


Awesome! Thank you. 

Debbi
Identity Crisis
http://www.debbimack.com
http://midlistlife.wordpress.com


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks so much. Just bought it. It will be going on a cruise with me.


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

Kathy said:


> Thanks so much. Just bought it. It will be going on a cruise with me.


Wonderful! Have a great time. 

Best,
Debbi
Identity Crisis
http://www.debbimack.com
http://midlistlife.wordpress.com


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

I just finished reading this book after finding it at the bottom of my TBR pile.  Glad I scrolled down and saw it.  I can't wait for the sequel.


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

sandypeach said:


> I just finished reading this book after finding it at the bottom of my TBR pile. Glad I scrolled down and saw it. I can't wait for the sequel.


Thank you! I'm so glad to hear you liked it. Would you mind posting a short Amazon review to that effect?

Best,
Debbi
Identity Crisis
Five Uneasy Pieces
http://www.debbimack.com
http://midlistlife.wordpress.com


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Mack's awesome. I like calling her "Mack.' Does that make her sound like a hard-edged crime writer?

Don't forget her new story collection Five Uneasy Pieces. She goes toe-to-toe with Simon Wood on that good old back-stabbing, plot-twisting, heart-ripping suspense!

Scott Nicholson


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

scottnicholson said:


> Mack's awesome. I like calling her "Mack.' Does that make her sound like a hard-edged crime writer?
> 
> Don't forget her new story collection Five Uneasy Pieces. She goes toe-to-toe with Simon Wood on that good old back-stabbing, plot-twisting, heart-ripping suspense!
> 
> Scott Nicholson


Thanks, Scott! Kind words, indeed.

And you can call me Mack. It's sounds kind of cool and dangerous, like Mack the Knife. 

Debbi
Identity Crisis
Five Uneasy Pieces


----------

